# Gorgeous Bengals need a good home



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two ex-Breeding Bengals that were found to have mild HCM during a routine scan. Both have been neutered\spayed and we need to rehome them so they can enjoy the rest of their lives as they deserve.

Rosie doesn't get on with other cats, not a good thing in our house! So she needs to be an only cat but she is really friendly and loves being fussed, she also thanks you for her dinner  Rosie prefers Hill's Science Plan kitten food.










Kofi is a gorgeous ex-stud boy who again loves being fussed and although he does get on with other cats would be better off somewhere without lots of youngsters getting in his face  Kofi prefers raw food, chicks, chicken wings, mince etc.










Please contact me if you're interested in providing either of these with their forever homes and we'll arrange for you to come for a visit. We are in Essex.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I couldn't pass your advert without saying how lovely your cats look.

I wish you the very best in finding them both a forever home. Can I ask how old they are?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

They are indeed lovely.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Rosie is 5 and Kofi is 4 years 7 months


----------

